# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.6.0 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.6.0 is out! New models and new loaders were added!  *Added  support for Asus X00DD, Asus X00LD, Lenovo TB2-X30F, LG H873, LG LS993,  LG V300K, Nokia TA-1041, Xiaomi Mi 5 64GB, ZTE Z971 via USB and support  for LG VS425PP, Nokia TA-1032, TURKCELL T50 via eMMC.*  *Added new unique USB Qualcomm Loaders (eMMC) for different vendors' devices.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*   Medusa PRO v.1.6.0 Release Notes: 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *LG VS425PP - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Nokia TA-1032 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**TURKCELL T50 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. MATHEW_DI)*
  - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Asus X00DD - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Asus X00LD - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo TB2-X30F - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG H873 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG LS993 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG V300K - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Nokia TA-1041 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Mi 5 (64GB) - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. MATHEW_DI)**ZTE Z971 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*
   - Added new unique Qualcomm USB Loaders (eMMC) for the following  vendors' devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *Asus - added loaders for MSM8996**MMX - added loader for MSM8940**OnePlus - added loader for MSM8996**Wik - added loader for MSM8940**ZTE - added loaders for MSM8917 and MSM8996*
 - Added new general (common) Qualcomm USB loader (eMMC) for SDM660. 
- Improved partitions’ search operation. 
- Updated help and pinouts in SRF for Samsung SM-J210F. Please re-download SRF file (thanks to Mr. .::TEAM CCS::.). 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الف شكر ع المتابعه يا معلم
+++++++++++++++++*

----------


## azarosami

بارك الله فيك على التنويه

----------

